# stalling under water



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

i have a 2004 fourtrax 400 esp

installed my snorkels the other day, went to tested it out, everything was going good, but as soon as the seat went under water she stalls. i get my buddy to pull me out onto dry land, checked my air box and it was dry... did a few oil changes, got her running again, tried it again and the same thing.

anybody have any clue's ? thanks


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

put dielectric grease all electrical connections. that should help ya out


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Check your vent lines on the carb I had that same problem on my Honda


----------



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks for the tips

should i run the vent for the carb up top ?

here's a little video of when it stalled


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

If your going that deep yeah but that's what mine did when it got that deep


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Also check where the hose from the air box to the carb meets for leaks


----------



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

alrighty, will do. thanks for your help.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

yes extend your carb vent to the top of the snorkel

also check your carb drain line...it should have a little in-line "checkvalve" that lets gas flow out but water not run in. Take it off and blow through it (toward the carb) if you can blow through it the valve is shot therfore letting water flow into your carb bowl.

Good Luck (your gonna need it if it gives you as many problems as mine did!)


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Anytime man let me know if that worked


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes the vent should definately be run to the top of the snorkle (along with every other vent hose on the bike), and also agreed to check the carb overflow hose to see if the check valve is working, even if it does work I'd personally just throw a golf tee in the end of it and be done that way you will know 100% that it won't get water in the carb unless the tee falls out.


----------



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

i was looking at my carb today, i see one big vent going towards my gas take, i guess with some sort of filter on it, and then there's 2 other vents on top of the carb crossing, do i run all 3 to my snorkel or just the one big one ?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Get the vents high enough to keep water out to be safe. But I'm not sure what the big one is but the two that are on top run thos up for sure


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

The only hose going from the carb to the gas tank that I'm aware of is the fuel line. The drain will come off of the bottom of the bowl at the bottom of the carb. To my knowledge there should only be one vent on the top of the carb, if there is two coming off the top of the carb its not a setup that I'm used to.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

On my friends foreman there was a small 90 degree fitting on the right side that caused the same problem you are having , replaced the fitting and fixed the problem


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

i had the same problem yesterday went deep and it killed could restart got tugged to a dry spot and after about 20 minutes of sitting and then tryin to crank it would slowly start then kill when you would give it gas then after a while it finally ran right .... same cenario no water in air box wondering if i may have an exhaust leak because i havent messed with anything but the exhaust since i got it and the guy i bought it from never had a problem


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

CajunMuddDawg said:


> i had the same problem yesterday went deep and it killed could restart got tugged to a dry spot and after about 20 minutes of sitting and then tryin to crank it would slowly start then kill when you would give it gas then after a while it finally ran right .... same cenario no water in air box wondering if i may have an exhaust leak because i havent messed with anything but the exhaust since i got it and the guy i bought it from never had a problem


You got water in the bowl of the carb, it took a while for it to run through the motor which was the reason it took 20+ min to run right again. If you had drained the carb it would have probably fired right up and ran perfectly again in just a couple minutes.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

That would indicate the carb drain line is taking on water right .....???


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Yea, if the check valve in it has failed as they normally do water could go through that hose right into the bowl. Thats why most guys that I know anyway will take the check valve off and throw it away and put a golf tee in its place so no water can get into the carb bowl.


----------



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

got it going good now, my spark plug wire was cracked where the spark plug is. and then i ran the vents on the carb to my snorkel


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Good deal man , Love the fact that you went behind the boats LOL


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

That'll do it, glad you got it straightened out!


----------



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

HondaGuy said:


> That'll do it, glad you got it straightened out!


so am i ! now i'm addicted to water lol


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Josh.P said:


> so am i ! now i'm addicted to water lol


 Yea, I think I am too lol.


----------



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

haha nice


----------

